# Killington 4/9,10/11



## thorski (Apr 11, 2011)

4/9,10/11
Killington, VT
Epic spring conditions. Long sleeve shirt, ski pants and sunglasses was all you needed.
100% coverage with less then 25% open what a shame.

Deck was packed with people spending money. Music on Sat. was horrible they absolutely butchered Breaking the Law. Rick Redington on Sunday was much better.











Killington Peak










Julio=Awesome coverage still









Untracked=yup still got it





What awaited after a nice visit to coops






Mouse Trap Bump Course










Cool outfit on a little dude who could rip 






Ovation






Double Dipper






East Fall






Conclusion-my pic for best trail of the weekend






Double Black Diamonds-Yup K still has those too.


----------



## thorski (Apr 11, 2011)

What about those stairs they built. They are indeed skiable.









Royal Flush from behind the net


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 11, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## EOS (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice TR!

Thank you.


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 11, 2011)

I wondered how Julio and Anarchy were when I was there Friday.  Didn't venture out that way since the shaded woods were somewhat firmer.  They didn't even have lower Ovation open Friday.....looked a little shiney still.  Looks much better on the weekend.


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 12, 2011)

i was there too lapped sky hawk down to sky lark all day long. saw that kid in that banana costume too it was an awesome tee-shirt day glad to see you were out as well


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2011)

wait, I thought people said the place was mowed flat as a pancake this past weekend????


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> wait, I thought people said the place was mowed flat as a pancake this past weekend????



It was.  That is/was the problem.


----------



## thorski (Apr 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> wait, I thought people said the place was mowed flat as a pancake this past weekend????



I didn't have a problem with their grooming, and there are always bumps in the trees. :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2011)

Am I missing something?

Conclusion - bumps
Ovation - bumps
Double Dipper - bumps
Mouse Trap - bumps
Eastfall - bumps


----------



## thorski (Apr 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Am I missing something?
> 
> Conclusion - bumps
> Ovation - bumps
> ...



Escapade, Powerline, and Northstar had bumps too. I never complained about their grooming this year. 
Only real complaint i ever have is when they close before May 1st. Otherwise they do a great job. I do think they should have kept Bear open last weekend, but they don't have a real leader running things up there and they are stuck in the box.
I also don't understand why they wouldn't keep Superstar running as long as they can to make more money. After May 1st your season pass is NFG and you need a spring pass or buy a ticket. I for one would keep coming up and not have a problem paying.


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Am I missing something?
> 
> Conclusion - bumps
> Ovation - bumps
> ...



Yes. You are missing something. I guess you had to be there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Yes. You are missing something. I guess you had to be there.



were those pics from Saturday and then they mowed everything flat for Sunday is what I'm asking


----------



## thorski (Apr 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> were those pics from Saturday and then they mowed everything flat for Sunday is what I'm asking



Pics were taken on both days. I did't get out till 10:30 on both days.


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Am I missing something?
> 
> Conclusion - bumps
> Ovation - bumps
> ...



yes to conclusion. yes to powerline. yes to flume. yes to lower ovation. there were bumps for sure but it just wasn't like the k of old. middle ovation had none. the canyon runs were groomed in the morning and the gs piles of snow that formed wouldn't be called bumps by any bumper i know. and is it really worth riding the slowden quad to ski the line on mouse trap. supe was groomed. escapade & northstar had recently been groomed and hadn't developed what i'd call real good bump lines. 

having said that we skied bumps all day and it was spectacular. thimble or upper needles to stichline was mint. and like others we spent both days in the woods skiing essentially from julio to anarchy. and satan's violin was to die for ... but would the azone bump krew have been happy? not sure. ask mondeo ...


----------



## mondeo (Apr 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Am I missing something?
> 
> Conclusion - bumps
> Ovation - bumps
> ...


 


deadheadskier said:


> were those pics from Saturday and then they mowed everything flat for Sunday is what I'm asking


Conclusion and East Fall were flat Saturday, East Fall had super crappy bumps Sunday. Upper Ovation and all of Double Dipper groomed both days (that's Freeway, not Double Dipper.) Mouse Trap is the most pointless bump run ever, it takes 15 minutes to get to 15 bumps.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 13, 2011)

thorski said:


> Escapade, Powerline, and Northstar had bumps too.QUOTE]
> Escapade and Powerline had a total of about 10 bumps between them. Each of them saw an infinite increase in grooming this year relative to last, when they were maintained properly.


----------



## mediamogul (Apr 13, 2011)

Most of the bumps on the mountain formed over the course of the day. Even trails like Great Bear, Escapade and Downdraft had been groomed very recently. Most of the Canyon had been groomed both days.

K definitely had more bumps this year than in years past but overall won't dedicate trails to being mogul runs. Most trails on the mountain saw grooming for a significant part of the year. 

Flume was good this weekend too.


----------

